
Ask HN: How does your company manage passwords? - westoque
Shared doc?<p>1Password for Teams?<p>etc...
======
leandot
Lastpass, quite happy about it. Best feature is that you can have externals
having access to websites via a browser plugin without knowing the actual
usernames and password. You can later revoke access easily.

~~~
westoque
Yes. Although the weakness of it, is that if one get's compromised, they
pretty much get access to everything. Single point of failure.

------
kngspook
Really shittily. >.<

We use Passpack -- terrible UX, some debatable security-vs-practicality
tradeoffs, no password manager integration, no decent export, but does have a
good amount of control and functionality.

~~~
westoque
>>> Really shittily. >.<

I feel you there. Yeah, that's why I'm asking this question to figure out best
practices, and maybe new tools and structure.

Thanks.

